# stucco



## JDenise (Aug 10, 2006)

I love the look of stucco but have heard good and bad about it.  There are several types of stucco, the commercial stuff isn't "real" stucco compared to what is used on homes.  I need to hear everyones opinnion on this subject.


----------



## CraigFL (Aug 10, 2006)

I think over the years contractors have tried to cheapen stucco to make it more affordable. Real stucco has a good solid base(usually wood but can be masonary), covered with waterproofing, Stapled with expanded metal mesh(galvanized), and then covered with the scratch coat, brown coat and finish coat. Thickness is 3/4 to 1" finished. Done properly, it's a very durable outside finish for a home.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 10, 2006)

It is Ok stuff when done correctly. You need to start with a masonry base like block to get the building to last for any length of time nowadays.
Some companies have gotten out of the synthetic stuff due to lawsuits.
Installing Synthetic stucco also tends to be a location product, I see more in the Fl,CA and hot dry states.

Some very humid counties and states have banned it's use so I have heard.

Whatever you do get a breathable space behind it if you have a wood structure, it helps it to dry out when it gets wet.

Personal opinion....I would never use it.


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 10, 2006)

The popular product here is Dry-Vit. I've seen it used everywhere. Ceilings, walls, architectural features, like arches, fascias, etc.

The most often used method is to attach foam board to the walls, cover it with a metal mesh, spread a basecoat, then work in the finish coat. It looks good for a long time
BUT
When it gets damaged, it gets moisture behind it and it spreads. The moisture causes damage near the penetration, and can spread quickly if it's not repaired immediately. The layers of foam and the latex based finish coat seals the walls and does not allow it to breathe.

For me, I'll leave that stuff for the commercial buildings and malls. As fast as some of those places change, it seems that maintenance is not really even a concern.


----------

